# Ordered F&M expressions for the first time..



## shirtspewpew (Jul 21, 2015)

I was mainly doing vinyl transfers and have started to transition to plastisol transfers on certain designs, i purchased their 2 color athletic formula... they turn on great on white shirts, however, once i start using any other colored shirts the perimeter of the design has an awful 1/4" " clear " adhesive that absolutely looks terrible on darker or colored shirts. There is no way I can send this to a client. I really did expect much more 

I emailed and complained as I was quite surprised for them to tell me that this was normal. How come I've never seen this type of application on any shirt in stores, or any well made shirt for that matter? I will post a picture later.

Apparently the athletic spot and athletic multi color spot are different? I tried their sample kit , and the single athletic spot formula was perfect and had no outside residue or clear adheisve, I called and was told the single color spot wouldn't have any outside adhesive showing, but the multi color spot would, and they explained that they use different type of ink on the 1 color and multicolor plastisol ? I was also told the fashion formula would have the same issue..... I'M stuck with 100 ganged sheets and am only limited to white now. Can any one guide me to possibly a better place or solution?


----------



## Beckmansbeach (Jun 30, 2014)

Call f&m tech support and ask to speak with Ruben. Sounds to me like the registration is slightly off for the adhesive layer. Look closely I bet the shadow you see is to one side of the design, not a total halo. They screen on the adhesive rather than sprinkling it on like some others.
I do 1000's of their transfers and have seen that exact problem from them before, and ruben always sent me a new order that solved the problem. They hold back a few transfers from every order to test, he will pull them and check.
Also, consider asking him to redo them in their new vintage formula, i have been using it for most orders lately, even white on black with great results.


----------



## shirtspewpew (Jul 21, 2015)

i've attached a sample. doesn't that just look horrific? Looks like the adhesive isn't centered , but even if it was , it still seems as it would still be ugly with even a little showing.


----------



## Beckmansbeach (Jun 30, 2014)

Yea, thats way off. Look through all of your transfers, are they all that bad?

They should replace those.


----------

